# NEW: Formex 5750 LE



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Lengnau, October 2007<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
*Press Release<o></o>*​​*<o></o>*
<o></o>
*Formex watches - eye-catchers on the wrist<o></o>*​<o></o>
*Lengnau-based Formex Watch SA, the inventor of the patented active case suspension system, is surprising connoisseurs of outstanding timepieces with a new limited edition. The exceptionally attractive model features advanced technology showcasing Formex' understated horological culture. No product is so good that it couldn't be further enhanced. The innovative Swiss company is making a case in point by refining one of its most successful models.<o></o>*
*<o></o>*
*<o>







</o>*
*<o></o>* 
The new Formex 5750 LE positions itself as an elegant and indispensable companion for people with active lifestyles. With its gentle, aerodynamic curves and its unmistakable tilted silhouette, the latest Formex creation combines classically styled elements with a bold look that is sure to attract attention.<o></o>
The heart of this self-winding mechanical chronograph is a superbly crafted ETA Valjoux 7754 movement with a power reserve of 48 hours. The case is made of steel and titanium and has a display back that reveals the beautiful pulsating caliber. The circular-grained bridges, the prominent blued screws, and the Côtes de Genève decoration on the winding rotor emphasize the exquisite craftsmanship behind this remarkable timepiece.<o></o>
The three-dimensional dial beneath the scratch-resistant anti-reflection-coated sapphire crystal is nothing short of stunning. The crown and the pushers at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time w:st="on" Minute="0" Hour="12">12 o'clock</st1:time> underscore the uniqueness of this smartly designed chronograph.<o></o>
The exclusive wristwatch is available with two different bezels: the owner can choose GMT as a second time zone indication or a 24-hour tachymeter scale. The watch comes with a titanium bracelet, a saddle-brown leather strap with a fold-over clasp, and a silicone strap with a prong buckle, providing a secure and comfortable fit for varied activities on land, in the air, and in the water. The chronograph is water-resistant to 100 meters.<o></o>
The serial number engraved in the caseback verifies the authenticity of each of the 499 limited-edition timepieces. <o></o>
Formex Watch SA's CEO Ferdinand Grädel: "An affinity with sports still plays a key role in the design of our watches. At the same time, we want them to project a fine balance between technical sophistication and aesthetic appeal. This exciting new model also takes into account the fact that more and more women are wearing our watches nowadays."<o></o>
<o></o>
<o>







</o>

Formex 5750 LE, Euro 3195.-<o></o>
*<o></o>*

We thank you in advance for your interest.

Sincerely yours
Monique Unterrassner
Media Liaison Officer, Formex Watch SA​


----------

